# Zeppelin B&W et iPod Touch



## davidsto (31 Mai 2010)

Très intéressé par l'enceinte B&W Zeppelin pour iPod ( http://www.bowers-wilkins.fr/display.aspx?infid=2466 ), je poste ce message pour avoir des renseignements que je n'ai pas trouvé sur le net 

- Est-il possible d'utiliser la fonction Wifi de l'Ipod Touch une fois qu'il est connecté au Zeppelin afin de lire des radios diffusées sur le web ?

- Peut-on utiliser les Appli iPhone tel que l'Appli RMC pour écouter RMC via le Zeppelin ?


J'espère avoir des réponses


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juin 2010)

Extrait du mode d'emploi au format PDF à télécharger sur le site de B&W :



> Lecture directe dun contenu Internet (streaming)
> 
> Les appareils du groupe E  iPod touch et iPhone  peuvent se connecter sur Internet et lire directement un flux audio et/ou vidéo. Si votre Zeppelin possède un numéro de série commençant par Z-0 et que vous cherchez à afficher un tel contenu en cours de lecture, la fonction iPod peut se trouver en « pause » automatique, avec lamplificateur coupé.
> Pour permettre cette lecture audio et/ou vidéo en continu (streaming), vous devez tout dabord mettre à jour le logiciel de fonctionnement (firmware) de Zeppelin, en le téléchargeant depuis notre site www.bowers-wilkins. com. Le dernier logiciel continue de choisir par défaut le mode « pause/son coupé » sur les modèles Z-0, mais vous pouvez désactiver cette limitation en commençant par placer Zeppelin en mode de veille Standby (sa diode LED sallume en rouge), puis en pressant et en maintenant la pression pendant au moins deux secondes sur la touche Play/Pause de la télécommande. La diode LED de Zeppelin se mettra à clignoter pour indiquer la bonne prise en compte du changement demandé.
> ...


----------



## davidsto (2 Juin 2010)

OK merci, ça à l'air possible apparemment ! Cool !


----------



## mojito_51 (11 Juin 2010)

je confirme ca marche sans soucis


----------

